# What picture of your bettas do you love the most??



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine is this one because El Dorado, to me looks like yellow flames!!! <3 What's yours?


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Your El Dorado looks exactly like Banana Fish, except Banana Fish has blue marbling on his fins. I don't have a camera, so very few pics of my fish, I just had to tell you props on such a yellow boy.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

This one I took of Ross months ago is still my favorite.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think these are my favorites. it's all about the attitude
Icarus








Kenickie








Nalin


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

erinan lol Thanks!! I saw him and HAD TO HAVE HIM!!! Never ever seen such a yellow guy, so I got him :lol: Your guy sounds pretty!!!

mjoy that is a pretty picture  and a pretty betta

Tisia OMG where do you get white bettas?? lol. I love the second one
s pattern - that's pretty cool  and yeah gotta admit... additude makes a betta picture betta hehe


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy cow, El dorado really does look like flame! That would be an awesome computer background! :-D
I think my favourite pic of my fishies was this one, Sheldon with his first babies falling all over him haha:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehe yay a daddy! xD Oh, I wish I caught on camera poor Maine trying to chase his free swimming babies to put them back in the nest... "no no no! Get back in the ne- I did not tell you you could leave! Get back here!" ehehe :3 Aww I wish I can find a devoted, friendly daddy like he was ;(


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't have any all whites, but Icarus and Kenickie came from Petcos, Nalin was from an LFS. Kenickie is actually almost all black/copperish now, don't have any real recent pics of him, but here's when he first came home








and more recentish


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Hehe yay a daddy! xD Oh, I wish I caught on camera poor Maine trying to chase his free swimming babies to put them back in the nest... "no no no! Get back in the ne- I did not tell you you could leave! Get back here!" ehehe :3 Aww I wish I can find a devoted, friendly daddy like he was ;(


LOL That actually made me burst out laughing, I could imagine them saying that while chasing their kids around xD

wow tisia, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehehe I know right? He was so darn dedicated, even when they were free swimming. Never ever harmed his precious babies  r.i.p. my poor man!! I hope El Dorado will make an equally as great daddy one day.

And Tisia, you lucky duck! This store here carries limited colors, and only VT. Which is why I got Ghengis my butterfly and El Dorado  once in a lifetime chance here.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Is that a Canada thing?!?!?! I get very little choice here in BC too, it sucks! We only get CT's and VT's...They have one "dragonfin betta" (<--WTF) at my LPS...I need to make a States trip!! Lol. The dragonfin is weird, I think its just a skinny PK or something, he's just got shorter fins...he confuses me.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

A wha???  never heard of a dragonfin!  probably a mix hey? And heck yeah that's why anything cool is taken. ALMOST got a wonderful orange and cellophone dalmation, came back the next day (before he had white fuzz on the body) and he was gone. Either loved by someone else, or dead


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd loooove a dalmation of sorts! Orange ones are expecially cool  Ill see if I can get a photo of the 'dragonfin' next time I'm there.He's friggin crazy and freaks out with happiness when I go to his tank haha. I'd buy him but he's $25 and I have no idea what he actually is


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahaha I'd get him "just cuz" xDD


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm on the other side of Canada and we get blue/red/multi/MG veil tail Bettas only usually. I got Twitch who is a yellow with turquoise coloring on his fins, that was a find! I saw a while back that they had orange vt and yellow vt again, but mine has pineapple scales. Recently they started selling a few CT, DT, and "Longfin Dragons" which I think is a Dragon VT. I picked one up tonight  I have yet to see another purple marble VT like Ben though.

My favorite photo is the one I use as my avitar. It's Twitch, the yellow boy.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh lucky!!!  maybe it is Canada? lol!! And that is a really good photo of your betta


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

So these are all of deceased fish (I don't have any good pics of the current ones, unfortunately) but they're all my favorites 

A before and after of this boy, if you will~ And then more of my fishies.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

An amazing before and after!!! And what lovely bettas!!!

hehe betta "slave".... xD so true!


----------



## Wulvie Sharpteeth (Sep 30, 2011)

I like this one of Dragon:









OH and this one (also my avatar picture):









and then this one of China (her colours show really well):


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

These are some nice bettas - and great photos  from everyone! lol. And btw, I love how her colors are shown so darn well. What cameras are you people using??!!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Betta Slave said:


>


This one looks like my Ben <3


----------



## Wulvie Sharpteeth (Sep 30, 2011)

lol thanx!! I dont know... some Canon camera that my Dad owns X3


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

For my my avatar I used a Canon T3i with macro extenders, but the sheldon+babies one was my old camera, a Nikon D90 haha


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I guess I shouldn't be rude and actually post photos!

This is the original of my avitar...









Spidey:









Ben:









And Spidey again, phone camera and I thought it turned out neat. It is originally black and white too.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Spidey is still my fave *_* His colours are just awesome


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Spidey is still my fave *_* His colours are just awesome


He looks a little green and orange/red with the flash, but my cameras not good enough for fish pictures without it. He's really a deep royal blue with red fins, he's like a little puppy dog. He's finally learned how to eat like the other bettas, and he comes to the top for attention now. In his other tank, he hid 24/7  Noe he's loving attention. If I breed, I hope to use him.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd have to say that this picture of Starsceam is my favorite picture that I've taken so far.

He's got such a duck face and over-sized beard.
View attachment 42131


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

I call this picture, "I hate Chinese Thermometers"!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

My favorite photo would be of my betta, Nebuchadnezzar. I spam the forum with this photo regularly lol. 

He hates me. He hates you too.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

Fermin said:


> My favorite photo would be of my betta, Nebuchadnezzar. I spam the forum with this photo regularly lol.
> 
> He hates me. He hates you too.


I love the tag line, "he hates me, he hates you too". I thinks that describes my boy too. 

I like the color of your fish. My betta also has spots just like yours, except his are black on blue. I haven't seen to many with polka dots.....


----------



## TaraVictor (Nov 5, 2011)

Here are a few of my faves. They're not as good as some of the ones posted here, but I thought I'd share anyway. 









The pic of Victor used in my avatar.









A view of Victor from behind.









This isn't very good quality ('tis a phone pic), and I've shared it before in another thread, but I really think he looks so cute here. =)









"Who are YOU staring at?!"

It would be better if the focus was more on his face than his fins, but I still like it.

I would get more pics of Victor (including one of him flaring), but it's kind of hard right now with the hatchery present in my tank.

EDIT: Oh, and this one of my first betta (also named Victor) deserves a posting too. I think I captured I good shot with this one:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

He is ALWAYS..staring...at...me...





























sadly, he bites the heck out of his fins :evil:


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Tikibirds said:


>


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I seen that episode of south park too. LOL


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha don't you love it when they stare?? >< Sasuke does that to me... And he should have come with that caption "he hates me. And he hates you too."


----------



## Litlover11 (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't have the best camera and my bettas are very active, so I find pictures can be difficult. But here are my favorites:

Peekaboo!
View attachment 42244

I love his expression!
View attachment 42245

I just like the coloring in this one.
View attachment 42246

and my avatar picture. 
View attachment 42247


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hehehehe the expression is so cute! and omg your butterfly looks similar to my Ghengis... just...darker....lol

I got some more pictures  Mr. grumpy gills.... lol Voldemort reminds me of that saying. A lot. And of course I paparazzi'd my one little girl... heh heh heh...


----------



## Litlover11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hah, so cute! Yeah, Ares(in my last two pictures) always looks like mr. grumpy gills!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha yeah  I love that look on them... cracks me up xD


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

This is one of my favs, it also shows his fin curl


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, he's soooo beautiful. I love his greens!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Here are a few of my faves...
1. Lilo who now lives with Canjunamy. 
2. Shy looking at a pen
3. Kappa my wal-mart save who sadly passed away not long after I brought him home. I just liked the way this photo looks so whispy
4. And my new guy Patrick


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Fin curl or not he is pretty 

Haha staring at a pen... "it's staring at me..."


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

HAhahahahaha I love that pen photo! Too funny! It looks like his entire existence is dedicated to killing that pen.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha it keeps cracking me up!!! =D


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I've always loved this photo of a crowntail, he's the only crowntail I really loved a lot. and a few of my other favorites 



















If his eye had been in focus this would of been perfect XD


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

^^ Outstanding photos and gorgeous bettas!


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

View attachment 42314


View attachment 42315


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i like any picture of Nelliel the DT before he went berserk on his tail.

@copper: i love that pic of your red silver CT.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Tracy those are some awesome photos


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Really great pictures!
x


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

Gosh everyone's bettas are so cute. I'm not to proud of my pictures but here are a few of my favorites.
Gell








This one doesn't show betta fish, but its my tanks on a cold day when the power went out...DX poor babies.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a good idea  wrapping blankets around them...


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

They were towels, and the warmest room is our bathroom, thats why their all in the bathtub. And we found those handwarming packs you put in your gloves when hunting and used those as a heat source.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

smart! yeah my room is the warmest right now. When I move, it;s a 4 plex... I want to try and get some tank stands and put them upstairs, that way they do not need to be in the basement bedroom.... Again!! >< lol


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

here is a new picture i really like! This is Kasumi xP she looks like she is ready to hug me!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

nyawww that's cute!!!!


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> This one looks like my Ben <3


He looks like my Masa!! omg!:shock:


----------

